# Source for sandbags?



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a source of cheap sandbags. I found one that has decent prices if you order 500 or more but the color choices are white or orange. 

Anyplace I can get the good prices with more subdued colors?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

plastic dark green and military green bags they have burlap bags too and check out the bag filler!

Sandbags, Woven Polypropylene & Burlap Sand Bags, Military Specifications


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Did you want the bags, or, the bags already filled with sand?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

That looks like a good price pdx. thanks

A little off topic for some that have never had the fun to fill them, the UV life is important, if you pre-fill them and leave them stacked alongside the garage for a year, the sunlight will break down the material. 

I have thought recently of buying some bags and having a sand crib made of railroad ties. That way even in winter or rain, the sand will be dry and loose under the tarp.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is another good source:

Nylon Net Company


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

did you ever consider just buying the white bags and a couple cans of spray paint?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the websites. Painting might be an option for the exterior. White might make a great interior color. We have a great source for all the sand we need so I'll be getting the empty bags. Sand bags are one of the options we're looking into for a small, low cost fireproof building we've been planning.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Check with some of the local farmers. We buy feed for our animals. It comes in nylon sacks (sorry, they're white) which I save but a lot of people throw away. We used to give them back to the farmer that delivers it until I found out that he doesn't use them again. He took them home and threw them in his dumpster. I probably have around 300.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep, thanks for the links. I ordered the quick-loading tool from the one site and 1000 bags from the other.

For now, I don't have an issue with them being white. If I were to use them for defensive barricades, my plan would be to cover the exterior so the sandbags aren't visible. I'm thinking of covering with OSB plywood so it appears that the defenses are just plywood structures. This would make them less intimidating.

I'll order 20 tons of sand in the near future and get these bags filled. I'll put about 1 ton (50 bags) on a pallet then stack the pallets. When they're needed, I'll just take the fork truck and load a pallet load on a truck or some pallet loads on trailers and take to where needed.


----------

